# **New Pictures of NANA and ME** *PICTURE HEAVY*



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, Well I went out to see Nana --Because i missed her so much--, and i kinda did some round pin stuff and then me and the stable owner went riding and she showed me trails on her other piece of land. Me and nana had a WONDERFUL ride. 

Here are some pictures of after i got done riding and we took nana into the round pin because the owner need the gates open for alittle bit.

P.s.- as you can see her coat is kinda weird lookin, and don't worry.. i washed her off after i got done riding, so her coat is kinda water dryed and messed up.

P.s. again- i forgot to get pictures of me on nana with all her tack on.. sorries.

sorry, the picture insert thing isnt workin for me 
ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00093hy8.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00094od3.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00095gb9.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00096pc4.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00098ri4.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00100io3.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00104xt3.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00103ez2.jpg


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww you two look vunderful!!! i love love love your hat  niiiiiice 

glad you guys had a great time and congrats on owning her  or more like her owning you hehe


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! She looks awesome! What a pretty girl! So glad that you got her!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Brandon, congratulations! I love her brand; it's so cool. I hope she settles easily into her new home.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I need to go home and look at these pix! I can't see them from here!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww how pretty! Congrats


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! That is just the cutest thing I have ever seen! I'm so glad you got her!

Congrats on having a wonderful ride too!
Have lots of fun with her!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes adorable!!

how old is she?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats in the purchase of your first horse


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Gingerr- She is 16 right now.

Thanks guys, today when I went to see her she was eatin grass and when she saw me; she actually walk to me and kinda said "hey buddy!"! lol i was shocked that nana actually came to ME, I always got to go to her. so ya it was a nice change

Also today, I spent 30 minutes using the Bot Knife to get all those dang eggs off of her front legs and under arms. Then Nana got her wormer (she didn't fight me as much as i thought she would, in takin the wormer), so hopefully that will kill any eggs that she might of eatin.

Then me and Nana did some exercises and then we went to the road and rode along the shoulder (dont worry there where very few cars that passed us) of the road. Nana had a blast, because we went 6 miles total --going and then coming back-- down a country road and she was lookin and just really havin a good time. The scenery was BEAUTIFUL!!

I seriously think me and nana really have a bond now, and i think she is really trustin me now.

Thanks guys for the support and nice comments,
Brandon


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon, I am sincerely so happy for you, you and Nana deserve each other after all you've gone through together. I wish you many many happy years together riding the trails


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Congrats Brandon! I love horses that age. They are usually just wonderful!!!! She is very cute. You must be thrilled.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG Brandon she's beautiful!!!! Congrats again on getting her!!!!
You two will have many many many funfilled years together!!!! Give her a big hug for me!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hehe!!! Shes short n sweet!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Reminds me of my girl.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.. Ya she's my baby  and i LOVE her VERY VERY MUCH!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

love the pics. She looks so happy. Congrats again!!!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

awe she's so cute.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks guys, it really means alot.. she is on my mind everyday


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Shes gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------

